# Mauvaise date dans la colonne "Date de réception" dans Mail



## Tanglute (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de remarquer que j'ai un problème d'affichage de date avec Mail.

En effet la date de réception n'est pas du tout correcte, par exemple pour un mail reçu le 10 février ça m'affiche le 29 février (voir l'image ci dessous)

Sa m'affiche la même date pour tout le moi.







Je suis sur Gmail, j'ai regardé directement sur ma page et il n'y a pas de problème avec la date.

Y'a t'il un problème de configuration?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2009)

bonjour
et ta date sur le mac?
29 fevrier ?
sinon
c'est sans doute la plist de Mail qui vazouille

et quel leopard?
Avec ou sans le patch Mail.update 10.5.6?
http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads/


Note du modo : A quoi sert Mail ? À envoyer ou recevoir du "courrier internet", bravo ! Alors que fait ce topic dans "Applications ? Les Applications "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau, comme expliqué ici ! On déménage !


----------



## Tanglute (11 Février 2009)

Salut pascalformac, merci de m'avoir répondu 

Alors la date de mon mac est la bonne (11 février)

J'ai la version 10.5.6 de Leopard, je fait toujours mes mise à jours.



> Avec ou sans le patch Mail.update 10.5.6?



Mais comment je peux savoir si j'ai ou pas le patch Mail.update 10.5.6 ?
Ma version de Mail est 3.5 (930.3)


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2009)

> Mais comment je peux savoir si j'ai ou pas le patch Mail.update 10.5.6 ?


en faisant appel à ta mémoire 
comme déjà dit  ce patch n'est PAS proposé via les maj Mac 
comme il faut aller le telecharger soi-même puis l'installer , si on l'a fait on  le sait


----------



## Tanglute (11 Février 2009)

Et bien non je n'ai fait aucune mise à jour manuel avec Mail. La version 3.5 n'est pas la dernière ?

Sinon la mise à jours que tu me parle est bien celle la? http://support.apple.com/kb/DL759?viewlocale=fr_FR
Sur la page on remarque "version 1.0" alors que la mienne est 3.5, ça va me faire revenir a une ancienne version ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2009)

version 1.0 fait allusion - et c'est logique- à la version de ce patch !
( dont c'est la premiere édition, les suivantes seront 1.02 ou 2.0)


----------



## Tanglute (12 Février 2009)

Voila je viens de faire la mise à jours, mais aucun changement. Au fait je n'ai aucune trace d'historique de Mail de la mise à jour effectué.

Il y a d'autre mise à jour a faire ou c'est la seul ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2009)

c'est la seule

bon 
maintenant tu vas 
reconstruire les BAL
( au menu de Mail , à faire en selectionnant chaque BAL,ca ne marche pas pour des "groupes de bal")

et si ca ca ne marche pas 
Mail fermé tu cherches " envelope index",
et le dossier caches/Mail tu les deplaces ( sur le bureau par exemple)

tu rouvres


----------



## Tanglute (12 Février 2009)

J'ai reconstruit les BAL, sans succès.

J'ai ensuite essayé de chercher "envelope index" avec mail fermé mais aucun élément de se nom.

Est ce que à partir de Mail si je supprime mon compte et le re-configure ça peux résoudre le problème ?


----------



## Tanglute (12 Février 2009)

J'aimerais ajouter aussi que les dates de l'actualités apple sont correct.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2009)

le coup des dates de rss correctes semble indiqué que c'est QUE les messsages email
( les messages rss ont un statut hybride mi email mi rss)

ne supprime rien !
Par contre tu peux 
déplacer la plist de Mail
ce qui te forcera à réecrire les comptes mais sans effacer les archives que tu retrouveras


----------



## Tanglute (12 Février 2009)

Problème résolue 

Alors j'ai fait comme tu as dit, j'ai déplacé ma liste "RSS actualités apple" dans ma boite de réception et toutes les dates sont redevenu correct.

Merci beaucoup Pascalformac de m'avoir consacré du temps


----------

